# Nvidia and SBA (Solved)

## rafael

Hi!

I've just got myself an FX 5900XT and installed it. Although, I have some trouble enabling SBA.

I've searched the forums and found no solution. I've also checked my systems compability with the feature, and here is an output:

```

root@workstation root # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/*

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x 

Registers:       0x1f000e1b:0x1f004112

Host Bridge:     Intel Corp. 82875P Memory Controller Hub

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x 

Registers:       0x1f004a1b:0x00000912

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Disabled

```

Here is my /etc/modules.d/nvidia :

```
# Nvidia drivers support

alias char-major-195 nvidia

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 NVreg_ReqAGPRate=8

# To tweak the driver the following options can be used, note that

# you should be careful, as it could cause instability!!

#

#   To enable Side Band Adressing:  NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1

#

#   To enable Fast Writes: NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

#

# To enable both for instance, uncomment following line:

#

#options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

```

... and yes, I've done "modules-update" and restarted. 

I've changed the AGP-driver to nvagp because some thread said that there might be an issue with AGPgart accepting statements from the nvidia driver.

Is there something I've missed, or maybe an issue with some drivers or similar?

Thanks,

RafaelLast edited by rafael on Fri May 28, 2004 8:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rafael,

Is SBA turned on in the BIOS ?

----------

## rafael

That depends, I don't think I have that option.

----------

## rafael

I've checked, and there's no option for SBA in my BIOS.

Any other suggestions?

----------

## HeartBreakKid

#options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 

Comment out that line in /etc/modules.d/nvidia...

----------

## rafael

I've already noted it down and added "NVreg_ReqAGPRate=8" at the end, below the alias comments.

----------

## kallamej

Which version of the nvidia driver do you use? My FX5200 didn't get it enabled until I upgraded to 5336.

----------

## rafael

You're talking about which version of the nvidia-kernel ebuild I got, right?

```

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.4496-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.0.4496-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 5,005 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA's X driver

      License:     NVIDIA

```

I guess that's 4496, right?

Anyways, I don't really know if I should upgrade to something which's being considered as 'unstable'.

----------

## kallamej

Well, I'd say it is testing of the ebuild, not that the package unstable.  :Smile:  If it doesn't work you can always go back.

----------

## rafael

So how do I install it?

emerge -u /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kerne

l/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r3.ebuild    ?

or should I uninstall the old one first, and remerge the new one?

Do I have to make some changes in my system for this to work?

Thanks,

- Rafael

----------

## kallamej

No, specifying the path to the ebuild like that is evil. Do it this way:

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage

echo "~media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "~media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.5336 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge nvidia-kernel
```

----------

## rafael

Thank you very much, now it all works  :Smile: 

----------

